# Sproul Starts School



## Kevin (Jul 21, 2010)

R.C. Spoul has expanded his educational ministry by adding an undergrad programme.

Does the world need an other Reformed Bible College? Will this one be "better" then all of the rest? Discuss among yourselves.

Reformed Bible College | History - Truth - Faith | Ligonier Academy


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 21, 2010)

I think it can be a great thing...with the right faculty (preferably without a professor who endorses paedocommunion).


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 21, 2010)

The fruit of Dr. Sproul's life continues to be faithfulness to his gift of making deep truths of God understandable to both theology students and laymen.

In a generation where "seminaries" continue to apostatize,

This is another example of God bringing forth fruit ten, twenty, and a hundredfold through the life of one who has proven to be one of the "great" examples of that in our generation.

Do we need more or "another?" 

We need thousands more just like it, to the honor and glory of our God.


----------



## Andres (Jul 21, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Does the world need an other Reformed Bible College? Will this one be "better" then all of the rest?


 
Any institution or setting where reformed theology and solid biblical truths are taught is welcomed by me. I don't know if it will be better than all the rest, but it will be quality if Sproul is behind it.


----------



## HoldFast (Jul 21, 2010)

Andres said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Does the world need an other Reformed Bible College? Will this one be "better" then all of the rest?
> ...


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jul 21, 2010)

I have personally been blessed by Sproul's ministry over the years, as have countless others. I cannot see how this could be anything other than a good thing. There are undoubtedly some young people who will be drawn there on the basis of his name recognition who might otherwise have chosen a non-Reformed option. Those that are will be well-grounded in Reformation theology when they leave.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 21, 2010)

> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Spoul has expanded his educational ministry by adding an undergrad programme.
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 21, 2010)

He answered the "why a Bible college" question in a recent episode of RYM if you want to hear his answer: http://broadcast.ligonier.org/podcast-media/rym20100709.mp3

He noted that there are many great Seminaries and his intent was to provide a good Bible college that would provide the theological and linguistic grounding for Seminary. The aims of the school cannot be said to be like many that call themselves Bible Colleges today. If I was a young man who knew I wanted to attend Seminary out of High School then the school seems like it would be very focused toward preparing me for that end.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 21, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> He answered the "why a Bible college" question in a recent episode of RYM if you want to hear his answer: http://broadcast.ligonier.org/podcast-media/rym20100709.mp3
> 
> He noted that there are many great Seminaries and his intent was to provide a good Bible college that would provide the theological and linguistic grounding for Seminary. The aims of the school cannot be said to be like many that call themselves Bible Colleges today.


 
According to some OPC men I've spoken with who review and report to the GA on the state of various seminaries, and their suitability for training ministerial candidates, the preferred educational preparation prior to entering Seminary is an undergrad in one of the "humanities" subjects from a secular, non-Christian college or university.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 21, 2010)

Take that up with Ligonier Ministries. I am only reporting what he states in his interview.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 21, 2010)

I think this is great! I think the curriculum looks heads and shoulders over that of other Bible colleges. I think Sproul's video on the site is good.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 21, 2010)

Where is this new school? (I'm hoping, but not holding my breath for Ligonier, Pennsylvania.)


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jul 21, 2010)

Willem van Oranje said:


> Where is this new school? (I'm hoping, but not holding my breath for Ligonier, Pennsylvania.)



Good thing you're not holding your breath! It's in Orlando


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 21, 2010)

kainos01 said:


> Willem van Oranje said:
> 
> 
> > Where is this new school? (I'm hoping, but not holding my breath for Ligonier, Pennsylvania.)
> ...


 
Too bad. Sproul may have left western Pa., but he still has the "Picksburg" accent!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 21, 2010)

Sproul is the second most famous graduate of Pittsburgh Theological Seminary...


----------



## Wayne (Jul 21, 2010)

Imagine having that curriculum under your belt before heading off to seminary!
Seven years out from today, we could be seeing some very well prepared young men heading for our pulpits.
May God use them mightily.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 21, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Sproul is the second most famous graduate of Pittsburgh Theological Seminary...


 
Who is the first? I suppose the third is, G. I. Williamson?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 21, 2010)

Willem van Oranje said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Sproul is the second most famous graduate of Pittsburgh Theological Seminary...
> ...


 

Well me of course.... 

But seriously R.C. Sproul is probably #1... 

I am sure there are more famous guys who went to either Western Seminary or Pittsburgh-Xenia. I'll have to look them up...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm not sure the downside on this question. Anyone is free to start a school. But I do pray they teach the Westminster standards rather than the big guy's exceptions to same.


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 21, 2010)

Just to make sure I am understanding...no one who has posted here has any reservations about any of the faculty?


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 21, 2010)

Wise advice sir. Thank you.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jul 22, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Willem van Oranje said:
> 
> 
> > Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> ...



G. I. was Pgh-Xenia


----------



## sastark (Jul 22, 2010)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I'm not sure the downside on this question. Anyone is free to start a school. But I do pray they teach the Westminster standards rather than the big guy's exceptions to same.


 
Can you give an example? I'm not asking for "slander", but I am unaware of his exceptions to the Confession.

---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 AM ----------




Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Sproul is the second most famous graduate of Pittsburgh Theological Seminary...


 
Right after Mister Rogers.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 22, 2010)

I sometimes forget Mr. Rogers was a national show.


----------



## sastark (Jul 22, 2010)

http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/temper.png


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## HoldFast (Jul 22, 2010)

Woops, link is already in original post.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 22, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I sometimes forget Mr. Rogers was a national show.



My dad was on TV?


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 13, 2010)




----------

